# 7idP Control knee or Tactic Knee



## TheBicycleHater (Feb 2, 2012)

So I'm going to get some 7idP knee pads, but was wondering if anyone had experience with both the Tactic and Control....Seems like the majority of pictures I see with riders wearing 7idP, they are wearing the control knee pads, even the pros....not seeing very many pro pictures with the Tactic pads on.....anyone have some insight as to why one might choose the Control over the Tactic........using for mostly DH riding at the resorts and maybe the occasional trail ride. I'm wondering if most people feel like the Tactic is just too much knee pad..?

I really wanted the Tactic Knee/Shin combo pads they were going to come out with, but I've heard from the horses mouth that those were just way to expensive for the market...sucks as I would have bought them despite the price of over $200


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## judd1980 (May 14, 2006)

I have been wearing the coverts for two years and they are great. They have removable pads/hard plastic guards inside so you can adjust the level of protection. Best guards I have purchased by far.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a pair of Tactic. Bought them for DH/Park. Have yet to wear them yet besides around the house to check the fit.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Tried both. In my personal opinion, Tactics despite being bulkier, are more comfortable. They also offer better protection, and the BOA patent is a blast.

I didn't like the Coverts, because at the highest protection level, when all three inside, the hard shell rubbed my legs too much and was too much present in its feel.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

How do you compare the tactics to the fox launch pros in comfort and ventilation?* I like the idea of the boa buy at 3x the price it has to be better ventilated and more comfortable to be able to justify the differential


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

I've never ridden with Fox Launch, but I can compare these with POC VPD 2.0, which I use on almost everyday basis. Ventilation is pretty much the same as with all closed sleeve-like knee pads, i.e. not ideal, but they are more ventilated than the POCs, and feel lighter for some reason. They are really comfortable and well-made. As far as I can judge, Tactics have more quality build, better protection, better design, BOA, awesome look. Whether it worth three times of Fox price - is up to you to decide.


----------



## onadler (Apr 22, 2011)

I think the 7IDP covert are great for Trail / All mountain riding. The option the change the level of protection is a great one.

Bikegag just posted a review for the Covert and the Tactics pads:
7IDP Tactic and Covert knee guards Review | BIKEGAG


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Thx. Looks like ill want better ventilation at that price

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

How well ventilated are the coverts? Do they get too hot in the summer in the mountains?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## onadler (Apr 22, 2011)

jacksonlui said:


> How well ventilated are the coverts? Do they get too hot in the summer in the mountains?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Very well ventilated. I have used those in over 30 degrees celsius with good results. The only pads that I found a little more ventilated were TLD's 5400 pads but they have look like they have slightly less protection and modularity.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Thx. The pads ive had in the past were the gforms and dianese. Used both pads for a month and shelved it and went with the fox launch pros. The gform and dianese shifts when you crash. Launch pros are perfect except its a little hot in the summer 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

